# Introducting Izabella!!!!!!!!!!!!! Update!!!



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is the kitty I got today for our new household. The male I wanted already got taken so I went to the pound and found the beautiful little girl!!!
Her name is Isabella since she has dramatic markings I wanted something dramatic for a name























us in the car on the way home. She rolled over on her back and fell asleep!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww .... sooooooooooooooooooooo cute. How old is she? Do you know her story?


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

She is an estimated 5-6 weeks old. Her whole litter was dropped off at the pound (which is a kill pound). She was in a cage about the size of a medium dog kennal with about 5-8 other cats


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

aww. poor little lady. how could anyone dump anything thats so cute? :heart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is a a little sweetheart. Congratulations.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

she is a sweety. she loves to lay and sleep on my lap. Her and Munchkin are still hissing at each other but nothing bad. Isabella doesnt know what toys are so we are working on that but she went potty in her litter box so thats good


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She's so cute! Don't you wish they could stay kittens forever? :lol:


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie pie! Don't you love how frumpled they look as babies with that long hair?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohhh, she's sweeeeet!! What a cutie! I think I'm in love! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Adds this adorable calico kitten to the list of kittens I wish to pick up and bring home. What beautiful eyes she has with them being two colors.
h


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she is a doll!!! Beautiful markings!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Soooooo sweet...


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys she is a pretty girl but man does she have a set of lungs on her 8O :roll: last night she ended sleeping with us on my pillow all night and woke me up by licking my nose


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: The first night with a kitten... That made Alice Coopers Look-alike out of me. :mrgreen: I was Horst´ trampoline for sleepless nights. :lol:


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a darling little girl.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Too cute,


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What an adorable fluffball! Keep us updated on how the introduction process is going.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is our update on the two girls getting along!! They are getting use to eachother still..... Izabella (I changed her spelling  ) still hisses some when Munchkin tries to play with her but not as much as first. They are now out of seperate rooms during the day since mostly they just sleep anyways. Izabella now chases Munchkin some times and they both use the scratching boxes at the same time. I put Izzys box in the living room after we had an accident (shhh dad doesnt know  ) She loves laying and rolling around on our laps and sleeps on my pillow at night.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Very sweet photos!!! They're so cute when they're this young!

YEA YOU!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Our update is a good one!! Munchkin is now playing mom to Izzy. Izzy has a habit with not covering her poop so Munchkin goes behind her to cover it for her now, she also will pin down Izzy to clean her whether Izzy wants it or not. They like to play wrestle (Munchking is very gentle while Izzy isnt :roll: ) and chase the balls around the house too. I have not seen Munchkin play this much since she was a baby so I think that getting Izzy has made her happier and will make her lose some more weight with her activity now. I take Izzy to the Vets Tuesday for a checkup to make sure she is alright, her poop is loose and threw up once.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Such a sweet face!


----------

